# Bud Box



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We have been looking at buying a crowding tub, but last night I found a website that talked about a bud box, and just had to investigate some. It looks like a bud box works pretty darn slick, and it may cost less to set up.

How many of your guys use a bud box, and what is your opinion on the system?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/26559-bud-box-or-tub/

Regards, Mike


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Cowboyram I set one up this year to do worming in the spring. our situation is we are looking at different places so we don't want to set up something permanent. It worked fairly nice. Just make sure you use heavier duty gates. Especially on the lead up. Ideally a solid sided alley would work great. You have to be patient and let the cattle find the spot to get in alley. Also I believe solid panels all the way around in box itself would work best. I noticed cattle kind of having a hard time with regular gates they don't know there's a spot to go. After round one I put canvas on gates and it worked way better. For an economic stand point it's a good way to go and it can be moved. Definitely layout and look over at first. Then be patient with cows first time through. All in all I was happy with how it worked


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I won't have any time till Wednesday to post some pics, however I use the bud box principal to load my tub which works really slick. I'll explain more in detail later.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess our system is similar to a bud box but it was built before I ever knew what a bud box was. Our cattle are brought up a wide alley (probably 20ft wide) and go into a pen in barn. The entrance to our working alley is in the corner of that pen next to the gate that was close when the cattle are brought in. Works pretty good except some of the older cows who've been through it a lot will stop and wait for the working alley to be opened as they know that's where they're going. We load out trucks through that same pen except they have to go straight through into another alley onto the trucks. Every once in awhile a cow will turn back thinking she should be going into the chute instead of going up the load out alley.

I've been around tubs and they are ok. I feel to make a tub work properly you have to let the chute or working alley get empty and then bring the next batch into the tub so they can keep moving into the working alley. If they are brought in to soon they get a chance to turn around and kinda effs up the whole process.

I prefer the bud box or similar setup over the tub.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We had been using my uncles portable tub, it works, but the thing I don't like about it is before you can close the gate they are already coming out. I got see my cousins bud box work today; seem like it worked real well.

Today we also purchased an Arrow squeeze chute and two sections of the easy flow alley. Now I just need to find somewhere I can buy the continuous fence at a decent price. We will be starting this project next spring in between all of the farming.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Keep us posted Cowboyram. I'll be interested to see how it works out. We are in the same boat. Heading up after the holidays to look at a real tuff chute and alley sections. Wanna do the same with 24 foot self standing panels made from oil well pipe. Good luck with the new chute


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Smoothy said:


> Keep us posted Cowboyram. I'll be interested to see how it works out. We are in the same boat. Heading up after the holidays to look at a real tuff chute and alley sections. Wanna do the same with 24 foot self standing panels made from oil well pipe. Good luck with the new chute


Thanks. We just picked it up today, and got the chute set in front of my uncles tub. So far I am liking how the chute works, but have not run a cow thru it yet. It would sure be nice to have one with the hydraulics, but we just can't justify that at the moment, We were going to look at a Real Tuff chute, but I was told by one of their dealers that it was the same as the Sioux Steel chute. We did mess with one of those that was here in Riverton, and I did not like how hard it worked; maybe it needed greased. One thing with the cam lock of the Arrow once you place it where you want it the cow can't push it back. Another thing I like is you can either push or pull to squeeze horizontally. The Sioux and the Real Tuff you have to pull down. I just think it is easier to pull across your body as to pull down. Another thing I like about the Arrow is when you squeeze the chute in the palpation cage moves with the chute, so if you are work calves, when you squeeze down your alley they can't turn around in your palpation cage. Maybe I am wrong, but that is my opinion.

Next week we are going to go over to my cousin's place to help preg check my uncles cows; I well get a chance to see his bud box in action.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Those are some good points. I watched a video on the real tuff and noticed that the palp cage didn't move I was wondering if those 2-3 weights would spin in there and make a bit of an event!


----------

